# Can't tell if my hedgehog is drinking?



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

So, as the title says; I cant tell if my hedgehog is drinking his water. I use a bowl as there were so many mixed reviews about using bottles that I just stuck with the bowl given to me by his previous owner. 

Now, given I've had the hedgehog just over a month and he's still alive- he must be drinking? But I change his water everyday and I'm certain the water level has barely gone down, if at all. Do hedgies just not drink very much? Is there a better way of delivering his water?

Also, can they drink any juices or anything just as a treat?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs are desert creatures so they drink very little, I would say a tablespoon or two of water a day. You probably won't notice much change in the water level and this is normal.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

I had the same problem when I first got my hedgie, it is really difficult to tell sometimes. 

Aslong you hedgie doesn't appear dehydrated, its fine.


----------



## Stroker_Ace_The_Hedgie (Aug 10, 2016)

Punch the skin gently if it snaps back its hydrated if not, either get it water or take it to the vet


----------



## Stroker_Ace_The_Hedgie (Aug 10, 2016)

PINCH!! Omg don't punch your hedgehog!!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah, punching is generally frowned upon. Oh typos and autocorrect, gotta love them. 
Get used to looking really closely to their eyes. Eyeballs are mostly watery goo. When an animal is really dehydrated, they will lose the shine and the shape will change. 
They won't always let you check by pinching them, and it's a good practice to look for changes in their eyes as they can get injured without a lot of effort.


----------



## chloere93 (Jul 5, 2016)

Stroker_Ace_The_Hedgie said:


> PINCH!! Omg don't punch your hedgehog!!


Hahaha :lol: I did wonder!
It's very hard for me to access his skin, he's still quite timid with me. I'm in the process of re-socialising him as his previous owner lacked much time for him. He always has access to water though, so I don't think a vet will be necessary- but I'll certainly keep an eye on it


----------

